# Ich suche Infos zu einer Wägezelle.



## Tigerkroete (13 Mai 2006)

Hallo Leute,
der Grund ist, dass ich gerade mit meiner Diplomarbeit begonnen habe. Es geht um eine Packmaschine für Schrauben und Bolzen. Diese wurde anfang der 90er aus Italien geliefert und auch von den Italienern installiert, mit allem Zip und Zap. Sogar die Schaltpläne sind auf Italienisch *heul*. Ich soll diese Anlage nun auf S7 umrüsten. Die jetzige Steuerung ist mir unbekannt. Auf jeden Fall 19"-Einschubtechnik. Herstellername der Steuerung ist "Tecnel Parma-Italy". 
Das aktuelle Problem, womit ich mich gerade beschäftige sind die zwei Wägezellen gleichen Bautyps, die die Maschine hat. Ich suche verzweifelt eine Beschreibung zu diesen Dingern um herauszufinden, ob und wie ich sie mit meiner S7 verbinden und ansprechen kann. 
In den Schaltplänen steht nur der Name "MCWS3 SX" und "MCWS3 DX" und die Packmaschine heißt IMAN. Ein bisschen habe ich schon bei Google gefunden, jedoch noch nicht das was ich brauche, aber ich suche weiter.

Schöne wäre es, wenn sämtliche Sensorik und Aktorik drin bleiben könnte. So könnte ich meine neue SPS parallel schalten und ertmal gucken, ob meine Ausgänge richtig kommen.
Da ich als Student natürlich ziemlicher Laie in solchen Dingen bin, wäre es natürlich schlimm, wenn ich teilweise auch die Sensoren und Aktoren austauschen müsste. Denn wenn ich alles quasi am Schreibtisch fertig machen und irgendwann der Moment kommt, an dem die alte Steuerung rausgeschmissen wird und die Neue reinkommt und dann sollte es nicht funktionieren, habe ich echte Probleme, denn die Packmaschine MUSS laufen. 
Es könnte mir niemand aus der Firma helfen und da ich alles zum ersten Mal mache, hätte ich vorher gerne eine gewisse Kontrolle. 
Vielleicht hat ja jemand ein paar gute Typs für mich, wie ich die Sache besser angehen sollte.

Viele Grüße,
Tigerkroete


----------



## Kurt (14 Mai 2006)

Frag mal den Hersteller
http://www.imanpack.com/
Vermute auch, dass auf dem Kraftaufnehmer der Hersteller steht.
Wägezellen (load cell) haben eine DMS Brücke.
Der Messverstärker ist in der Regel extern.
Bei dir möglicherweise im SteuerungsRack - wenn das Kabel vom Messaufnehmer direkt zum Rack geht.

Du kannst aber einen Messverstärker von HBM verwenden.
Die gibt es auch mit Profibusschnittstelle.

Möglicherweise gibt es bei Siemens auch eine Baugruppe auf die man eine DMS Brücke hängen kann.

Oder
Beckhoff Profibus Buskoppler mit DMS Klemme.


kurt


----------



## Tigerkroete (14 Mai 2006)

Hallo Kurt, vielen Dank für Deine Antwort. Da ich ziemlich unerfahren in Sachen Automatisierung bin, vor allem, was Hardware und Schnittstellen und Kommunikatoin betrifft, bin ich nicht ganz sicher, ob ich alles verstanden habe. Mit Steurungsrack meinst Du bestimmt eine von diesen 19"-Einschubplatinen? Falls ja, so hast Du bestimmt recht, denn beide Wägezellen gehen jeweils mit einem 9-poligen Stecker auf eine eigene Platine. 
Sind denn diese 9-poligen Ansclüsse standardisiert?, d.h. wenn ich nun wie Du vorgeschlagen hast, von Siemens eine Baugruppe für DMS-Brücken finde, die anschlussmäßig passt, kann ich dann auf jeden Fall damit arbeiten oder kann es sein, dass die Wägezellen intern irgendwie so unterschiedlich sein können, dass das vielleicht trotzdem nicht geht?
Und falls ja, weißt Du zufällig auch, ob man mit einer Art Mehrfachstecker beide Steuerungen parallel dazu hängen könnte?
Meine große Angst ist halt, dass ich mein Programm schreibe und irgendwann wird alles umgebaut. Wenn es dann nicht funktioniert, wäre das wirklich schlimm, da diese Packmaschine einfach laufen muss. 
Mein Professor meinte, dass es bei Umrüstungen nicht unüblich ist, so gut es geht eine Steuerung parallel aufzubauen, so dass die neue Steuerung nur mithorcht und man kann gucken, wie die Ausgänge kommen. Elektrisch könnte man das dann auch irgendwie hinkriegen, dass man die Steuerungen umschalten kann und dann nur noch die andere horcht.
Wenn dann alles funktioniert, könnte man die alte Steuerung ruhig noch ein paar Wochen hängen lassen und dann irgendwann abbauen.
Wenn so etwas ginge, wäre das natürlich für den Stressfaktor eine enorme Erleichterung.

Vielen Dank,
Tigerkroete


----------



## Oberchefe (15 Mai 2006)

Das "SX" und "DX" in Deiner Type steht warscheinlich für links (SX) und rechts (DX).


----------



## Markus (15 Mai 2006)

also das mit dem paralelen aufbau halte ich für schwachsinn.
der verdrahtungsauwand wäre enorm, uns später muss alles rückgebaut werden...
eventuell sind eingänge oder ausgänge sind nur kurz aktiv, du könntest das vermutlich nicht einmal richtig beobachten...
die zeit kannst du sinnvoller nutzen.

meines wissens haben wögezellen 4 anschlussdrähte, 2 sind für eine stabile 2V gleichspannungsversorgung, und zwei bringen ein 0-20mV signal je nach belastung.

von siemens gibt es für die wägetechnik die bagrupen von "siwarex".

es ist immer sehr zeitintensiv eine steuerung auszutauschen, und du wirst auf viele überaschungen treffen. sowieso bei einer schlecht dokumentierten anlage von den italienern, das ist das übelste was dir passieren kann. die haben die kunst der elektrotechnik nicht gerade mit löffeln gegessen, sind recht locker drauf was improfisation angeht (pfuscherei) und für dolumentation gibt es vermutlich nicht einmal ein wort in der italienischen sprache...

die sauberste lösung ist ein komplett neuer schaltschrank.
diesen kannst du sauber testen, inklusive aller kommunikationen und der visu. den baust du anschliussfetig auf, mit klemmleisten auf den unteren schienen.

dann kommt der alte schrank weg und der neue dran, das geht mit sicherheit schneller. in alten schaltschränken sind alte bauteile, die funktionieren in ihrer "gewohnten umgebung" sobald da was gestört wird kann es zu den seltsamsten fehlfunktionen kommen.
allein der austausch des damals falsch berechneten netzteils das dank 24V AC trafo und dem elko gute 30V DC bringt, durch ein 24 V DC Sitop mit getakteter ausgagsspannung kann verherende folgen haben...

wenn du keine dokumentation über die wägezellen hast, dann plane neue ein! zumindest die pinbelegung solltest du wissen. löte dir nen adapterstecker und verbinde die zelle mit deiner steuerung (zb. siwarex karte für s7), wenn das funktinoiert ist gut. aber auf der sicheren seite bist du sicher mit neuen wägezellen. wenn du z.b. die zellen und die siwarex von siemens beziehst, dann kannst du auch mit deren support rechnen, was dich entlastet.

und mit dem zweiten schaltschrank hast du im worst case auch leichter die möglichkeit wieder zurück zu gehen...

ich habe schon einige anlagen umgebaut, während der prouktion, oder übers wochenende. die erfarung hat gezeigt das du deine zeit sehr großzügig kalkulieren musst, und anschliesend auch wenn es dir noch so unötig vorkommt nimmst du die kalkulierte zeit mal zwei...

aja und sätze wie "die anlage MUSS laufen" entlocken mir immer ein leichtes lächeln. alle anlage müssen laufen, und alle sind die wichtigsten sonst hätte sie niemand gekauft...
frage nicht ob du abstellen kannst, du darfst sowieso nicht. schalte die kiste einfach ab wenn dir danach ist, die gewöhnen sich dran...


----------



## ralfm (15 Mai 2006)

Hey Markus,

Du scheinst ein stressiges Wochenende gehabt zu haben


----------



## plc_tippser (15 Mai 2006)

Ein Anruf bei einem SIWAREX Experten kann auch sehr hilfreich sein. Meine Erfahrung ist, das die die gängisten Typen kennen. Empfehlen würde ich da auch die entsprechende SIWAREX-Karte.

pt


----------



## Kurt (15 Mai 2006)

mit Steuerungsrack meine ich das Etwas aus Alu mit den vielen Platinen drinnen.
Die Belegung des 9pol Steckers ist sicher nicht genormt.

Wenn der Kraftaufnehmer keine eingebaute Elektronik hat, dann besteht das Innenleben nur aus Widerständen - 4xDMS und wenn es eine industrielle ist, einige Kompensationswiderstände.

Verschaltet in einer Brückenschaltung.
zu DMS und Umfeld:
http://www.hbm.com/uploads/pdf/publications/tech/pr_sg_cat2005-introduction_de.pdf

zu Wägezellen zB.:
http://www.hbm.de/products/SEURLF/ASP/SFS/CATEGORY.2/SUBCATEGORY.13/MM.3,24,27/SFE/DisplayProductTable.htm

Die Dehnungsmessstreifen (DMS) sind in einer Wheatstonesche Brückenschaltung verschaltet (Vollbrücke mit 4 DMS).
zB.: siehe zB.: http://www.me-systeme.de/dms-bridge.html

An +/- Us kommt eine Gleichspannung 2/5/.. Volt - je nach Widerstand.
-> zu hohe Spannung heizt die Widerstände ab!
An +Ud/-Ud stellt sich je nach Verformung des Metalls eine Spannungsänderung ein.

Also - wenn die Wägezelle keine Elektronik drinnen hat,
kann man das Ding im Spannungslosen Zustand ganz einfach mit einem Ohmmeter durchmessen - Kirchhoff läßt grüßen.
zB.: http://www.elektronik-kompendium.de/sites/grd/0608011.htm

kurt


----------



## Tigerkroete (16 Mai 2006)

Ich sage erstmal nur kurz danke, da ich unter der Woche bisher kein Internet habe und grad kurz an den Rechner des Meisters durfte. Ich werde mich wieder melden.


----------



## Tigerkroete (19 Mai 2006)

*Vielen Dank an alle!*

Hallo Leute, 
ich möchte mich bis hierher schonmal für die tollen Infos bedanken. Ich habe mich schon ein wenig schlauer über die Siwarex-Baugruppe gemacht. Mein Meister wäre mit dieser Lösung auch einverstanden. Natürlich habe ich noch ´nen ganzen Berg anderer Fragen, aber ich will hier niemanden vertreiben. Ich werde aber heute bestimmt noch einen neuen Thread eröffnen, mit weiteren Fragen, die mir am Herzen liegen.
Nochmal vielen Dank,
Tigerkroete


----------

